# Baitrunner Reels



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

can anyone suggest a good budget priced baitrunner in the 3500 to 4500 size , looking to spend $ 100 or less, like the shimanos , but cant afford the price tag , going to used for light reef eg - snapper
any ideas ?


----------



## Davey G (Jan 15, 2006)

the only other brand I'd look at would be okuma. I have an Epix 60 (6000 size) and its been a nice reel. However If I had my time again I'd get the shimano BR3500.

Not sure what models okuma makes in the 3500-4500 size but you should be able to get something for around $100


----------



## xerubus (May 17, 2007)

I really recommend waiting a bit longer, saving a couple more quid, and getting a shimano BR3500. Excellent reel, and I wouldn't swap mine for anything less.

Maybe have a look at used reels, so that the savings can go towards a shimano?


----------



## fishbrain (Oct 19, 2005)

Yeah I just got a Shimano 4500 BR & 7" Taipan Rod Combo from Amart Allsports $199 worth the extra bucks.

Cheers Fb


----------



## Biggera Yakker (Jan 25, 2007)

The Shimano 4500 is built to last and easy to service!


----------



## Redfish (Apr 25, 2007)

I've got an epix 30 and it does the job for light stuff. They're a bit rough and ready.

If you can spare it get the shimano. My little epix found itself tussling with a 5kg + coral trout. I locked it up as I had 20lb braid, which was overgunning the reel. Now the anti-reverse cuts out periodically, it's not a happy little reel!


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

Save a bit more and get the Shimano Baitrunner.


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

Yeah thanks guys for your advice , Im kinda leaning towards the shimano , probably buy from states, not sure which one 3500 or 4500 model , 
WHICH ONE DO YOU RECKON ?
will be using for reds and like , ( light reef)


----------



## Billybob (Aug 29, 2005)

The 3500 takes 300yds of 14lb Fireline.

The 4500 takes 300yds of 20lb Fireline.

So, it depends on your target species.

I use both. I've hauled in a 13kg Bluefin Tuna on the 3500/14lb Fireline matched to a 3-6kg Ugly Stik. Took a while but was certainly do-able. Good little casting outfit with enough grunt to take care of the odd surprise heavy duty hook-up.

I match my 4500/20lb Fireline rig to a 6-8kg Wilson Live Fibre rod. It's the heaviest rig I use and will comfortably handle a 30kg fish.


----------



## Marty (Mar 18, 2007)

thanks Billybob 
I was looking the other night on USA tackle shops, they had the 3500 for $ 99 
with postage and conversion , works out around 150, I will have to price one in australia
but pretty sure that is cheap however


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

What about an Abu 7000.
I have 2 and love them.
In my recent tangle with the sandmonster at Longy they survived no problem.
They are fantastic for reds, put it in freespool and put the ratchet on.
Pro tackle have them for $145 but if you shop around you should be able to get one for $129.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## onemorecast (Apr 17, 2006)

I've got an Okuma Epix 30 and have had it for about 3 years and it's not let me down ever. I also have had the Shimano 3500 (2 years) and it also has been very good too.

I think if you look after the Okuma and use it within it's limitations (don't know that I'd personally go 20 lb line on the Epix 30) I think it's a fine reel for maybe a little more than about 1/2 the price of the Shimano. If you're a bit rougher with them I suspect that Shimano may hold up better.

Also keep in mind that if you buy it from O/S you get no warranty with it unless you send it back to the US.


----------



## Gator (May 10, 2006)

Mate Probably don't need to tell you; however, watch the Oz$ and buy b4 there is any downward trend. Good from this side; however, I get a US pension and it keeps getting smaller as the Oz$ goes up


----------



## fisherdan (Apr 17, 2007)

I've been looking at the Abu's at MoTackle, $99-$119,

I'll have to check yours out wigg, they look like the go to me.


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I have 2 7000s and a 5500
Even the 5500 handles kings.
Ideal for fishing at Longy.

Cheers

Wigg


----------



## slider65 (Feb 9, 2007)

if you wait and keep an eye on all the bigger tackle store outlets you may be able to get a shimano 3500 or 4500, BCF stores in brisbane not all that long ago had shimano 4500 BTR on sale for $89.00


----------



## wigg (Jan 6, 2007)

I dont usually use sps but do carry 2 light spin outfits just in case (and have caught kings on both).
But do cast pillies with the overhaeds no problem.

Cheers

Wigg


----------

